# Gator Attacked By Dog Pack In Florida



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

*Dog Pack Attacks Gator In Florida *

At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.

The alligator, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit social structure and "survival of the pack mentality" bred into the canines.

See the remarkable photograph below courtesy of Nature Magazine. Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the gator preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the gator.

( I posted a link instead of the picture so people who don't like to see such things don't have to look

WARNING- not for the squeamish!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Real glad I was not eating when I looked at that.







Its amazing what teamwork can do.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

the link is no longer available


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The link as said is unavailable at the moment. This thread could have been put in the joke section because the lead in was great but the picture was nothing like you were expecting to see

John.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

DaveL1957 said:


> Link doesn't work anymore.


Yahoo server issues- should be working now


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Link is working fine now....

Very funny!!! Not what I was expecting for sure!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you issued a warning...I'll never get that horrific image out of my head!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely gruesome, in a really cute way! 
actually, they look like thay are about to go to sleep?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Absolutely gruesome, in a really cute way!
> actually, they look like thay are about to go to sleep?


Well, taking out an alligator can take a lot of energy...


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I have been side-stepping this one all afternoon







, and finally drummed up the courage to open the link









I'm wishing now that I hadn't







for some things are better left unseen









Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I cannot believe did that one...........................................AGAIN!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Hook,
Line,
and 
s
i
n
k
e
r
!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow - That was one amazing photo...


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

That was good! I had fun setting my DW up for it too. Called her from the other end of the house like it was breaking news. Good thing the puppies were cute.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

AAAAAAAGHHHH!!!! The horror!!!


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

bradnbecca said:


> *Dog Pack Attacks Gator In Florida *
> 
> At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.
> 
> ...


Okay, you got me but enquiring minds want to know: "Does it taste like chicken?"


----------

